# S.S. Noronic: 60 years ago today.



## mariomike (16 Sep 2009)

"The SS Noronic was a passenger ship that was destroyed by fire in Toronto Harbour in September 1949 with serious loss of life.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Noronic


----------

